# Anyone a single parent because partner died?



## Ele

My fiancee passed away in October and I am 20 weeks pregnant with twins; I was just wondering if there was anyone else in a similar situation or parenting a child whose father has died. 
I went to a scan and every other woman there had a partner with her who was being so supportive and it made me :cry:
Thanks xx


----------



## Kitty23

I'm not in the same position as you but I just wanted to say how sorry I am for you :hugs: If you need to know anything about twins pop over to the twins section :hugs:xxx


----------



## Ele

It is especially sad today because I am russian and it is christmas on 7 january in russia. 
So, I am spending my christmas not only without my fiancee but away from my family because I have moved to the uk.


----------



## billy2mm

im so sorry for your loss hun.

there is another mum on here who is pg and has a child and her husband died. im sure she will be on soon :hugs:


----------



## netty

i'm so sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## Lotty & Bump

So sorry for your loss sweetheart :hugs: xxx


----------



## sweetlullaby

Im so sorry for your loss hun :hugs:


----------



## sophxx

So sorry for your loss as someone else said there is another mum on here in the sane situation she has a journal I'm sure shell see this thread soon and might be able to help x


----------



## Georgie90

just wanted to say I am so sorry for your loss babe. I dont know how you feel but if you ever need an ear just PM me xxx


----------



## loulou1983

oh my goodness this really saddens me. sending you love and best wishes. twins are such a blessing, will bring you so much joy and their father lives on in them. Please surround yourself with as much practical support as you can, perhaps from the Russian community in your area?


----------



## morri

I have a relative who had the same happened to her. Her fiance died in a car crash on the motorway before his son was born.


----------



## Mummy2aStar

Hey just wanted to send you hugs and loads of love xx


----------



## rosie272

:hugs: sorry for your loss . Hopefuly you will find some support on here :flower:


----------



## sophie0909uk

Sorry for your loss. I know how it is. My Sons Dad died unexpectidly in September, & Archie was born in November. If you want a chat feel free to PM me.
:hugs::flower: 
xxx


----------



## kiwimama

I'm so sorry that you have lost your fiancee and the father of your beautiful twins. I have a friend who had a two year old daughter and was 8 mths pregnant with their son when the father died in a car accident. She found it very very tough for a long time, but her kids got her through each day and it will be the same for you. 
Is there any way you can move to be closer to family or friends, as this was the saving grace for my friend, having family close by ready to help at any time. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nervouspains

I am so sorry for your loss :hugs: xxxx


----------



## Linz88

im so sorry for your loss hun :'( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## RosieCheeks

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jl2010ttc

hello...I found my soulmate/father of baby to be 4 days ago..and he had passed away, I understand what you are going through, its hard enough losing your childs father to a break up, but having them leave you when all they wanted was to be with you is very hard...I do not know if your religious, spiritual etc. but reguardless just think of him always being a part of you because of that baby, and that hes watching over you both..my wounds are still fresh, but I know if I lose this baby because of depression I will never be the same again, so try to stay strong, my heart goes out for you and any other mother to be/current mother going through this type of loss :(


----------

